# Creating a One Shot or Not...



## GerrieP (15/9/19)

Brainwave or brain fart.. Please help.. (remember I am the boertjie again...)
Questions:
1.Do I create a one shot concentrate of a recipe or mix 300ml at once(for the month).

2. Will the "one shot" cut down on the steeping time(if mixed a while back) as apposed to mixing fresh and then have to steep for 5 days... 

3. Is it advisable to mix Ws23 with pg/vg (30ml bottle) and add lets say 1/4 tank in a tank of juice on my atty... If i feel the need for ice for a specific juice.

4. If answer 1 is yes did my google result place me on the right track(attachment) as my wife is taking a nap and I could not consult her... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

GerrieP said:


> Brainwave or brain fart.. Please help.. (remember I am the boertjie again...)
> Questions:
> 1.Do I create a one shot concentrate of a recipe or mix 300ml at once(for the month).
> 2. Will the "one shot" cut down on the steeping time(if mixed a while back) as apposed to mixing fresh and then have to steep for 5 days...
> ...





GerrieP said:


> Brainwave or brain fart.. Please help.. (remember I am the boertjie again...)
> Questions:
> 1.Do I create a one shot concentrate of a recipe or mix 300ml at once(for the month).
> 
> ...


Mixing a 1 shot is a good idea especially if it's a desert type of juice and you plan on va, it does cut down on steep times but don't add NIC to it as the NIC tend to oxidize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/9/19)

Steep time is faster,still its better after a week or two depending...
I have done both mix big or go home and the one shot thing and I cant really say wich one works better. Although im still experimenting with the one shot idea.
I have a tobacco one shot mixed and amalgamting for 3months and will see if that idea is feasible after mixing in VG.
my suggestion to you is see what works for you. What works for some is not necessarily going to work for others.
I also add nic last and let it sit for a day or two


GerrieP said:


> Brainwave or brain fart.. Please help.. (remember I am the boertjie again...)
> Questions:
> 1.Do I create a one shot concentrate of a recipe or mix 300ml at once(for the month).
> 
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Steep time is faster,still its better after a week or two depending...
> I have done both mix big or go home and the one shot thing and I cant really say wich one works better. Although im still experimenting with the one shot idea.
> I have a tobacco one shot mixed and amalgamting for 3months and will see if that idea is feasible after mixing in VG.
> my suggestion to you is see what works for you. What works for some is not necessarily going to work for others.
> I also add nic last and let it sit for a day or two


I mixed a100ml and it worked well. Got nice flavour after three days a of what would normally take a week to mellow out and develope. I didn't wait so long I shaked and vaped and it was good as well.
So I guess one shot idea works well on the tobacco. Steeping time is much less

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Resistance said:


> I mixed a100ml and it worked well. Got nice flavour after three days a of what would normally take a week to mellow out and develope. I didn't wait so long I shaked and vaped and it was good as well.
> So I guess one shot idea works well on the tobacco. Steeping time is much less


Just commented on another thread and i must admit this is totally different. Creating your own One Shot is a cracking idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Just commented on another thread and i must admit this is totally different. Creating your own One Shot is a cracking idea!



I have done it a few times now. I heard of people saying tobacco takes longer to steep and fades away and then comes back.
I had the same consistent flavour and I made another tobacco with added apple. That I steeped for two weeks before mixing. The results was the same. Shake and vape ready tobacco and better after only three days.
(Other people might have different experiences.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/12/19)

One Shots are fantastic and I think you are on the right track. 
Instead of doing the math, both ELR and ATF will do all the calculations for you...

*ATF*
Choose the recipe, click on 'mix' and then 'mix as flavor base' and voila!








ELR
Click on the recipe.
Click on the blue spanner thingy and choose 'make one-shot/concentrate' and voila!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

